# Free to Good Home Racing Homers in Northwest Washington



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey folks- I am moving and have to find new homes for my birds. I was able to give most away to a new flyer in our club, but i still have 12 birds left. 

They are all from good racing stock, and most are banded 2011- though at least one is banded 2010.

If you like color, you will love these birds- about half are some kind of white or grizzle- which I love cuz it's so pretty but also makes it easy to keep track of which bird is which- LOL. Anyway, 2 are black, and one is indigo- with the remainder being either BB or BC. 

Local pickup in Bellingham Wa.


----------

